# JD 5205 Sync Reverser - jumps out of gear



## JeepFever (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi, new to this forum . . and new to tractors 

My son recently bought a JD 5205 w/750 hours, It has Sync Reverser shifting. When in low-range forward, it will occasionally pop out of gear. It seems to happen more often when cold. So far it has never popped out of reverse or high-range.

We are hoping this is maybe a simple adjustment, and not a major repair. I could not find any suggestions in a search.

Thanks,
-Ron


----------



## JeepFever (Dec 31, 2020)

To add a little more info, in case it helps diagnose. This transmission has 2 levers, one on the left has 4 positions forward-high, neutral, forward-low, and reverse. The clutch has to be depressed to change position, and seems to work fine. It does seem when shifting into forward-low, the lever does not travel as far as would be expected, not the distinct "detent" that the other positions have. 
The symptom is -> when moving forward, occasionally the tractor almost acts like clutch is quickly depressed (there no popping or grinding noise that I have noticed)


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

There are no adjustments on shifting. Problem could be bent or worn shift lever(that can be removed and replaced easily). More likely would be a worn or bent shift fork, shift fork shaft, worn detent, or worn gears. Those would require tractor to be split to fix.


----------



## JeepFever (Dec 31, 2020)

jd110 said:


> . . . More likely . . . . Those would require tractor to be split to fix.


Ouch, I sure hope not, that sounds expensive. 
I tried searching for how to remove the shifter, but could not find anything. Hopefully obvious how to do that.


----------



## JeepFever (Dec 31, 2020)

To clarify a little more, below is setup on this 5205 . . . from JD sales literature. 










Our situation . . the "Range lever" in photo above, kicks out of "A" position occasionally . . not often, but should never kick out.

Fingers crossed that something is wrong with the shift lever.


----------



## Tiop (Apr 5, 2021)

Got same problem so.es jumping out with a 5065e with 600hours also chatters in A range once warm and on hill. Did you get any further with it ?

Think we will drop transmission fluid and have a look


----------



## JeepFever (Dec 31, 2020)

Tiop said:


> Got same problem so.es jumping out with a 5065e with 600hours also chatters in A range once warm and on hill. Did you get any further with it ?
> 
> Think we will drop transmission fluid and have a look


We have not gotten any further with it. It only happens occasionally, so have been living with it until get some time to check it out. There is no chattering that I have noticed.


----------



## Tiop (Apr 5, 2021)

We drained the oil today and found alot of steel on the 2 drain plugs. then dropped the 4wd drop box and can see A gear is damaged  hope yours doesn't get noisy or worse might be going to cost abit now.


----------

